# tecumseh 5.5hp OHV, vacuum line?



## ls3c6 (Aug 4, 2011)

On the OHV valve cover on the top is a vacuum line, this is on a snow thrower. That line is brittle and cracked and broke when i touched it, the unit still runs fine... is this a vent or does it connect to something?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

This is a vent hose. I do not believe it is connected to anything on a snowblower.


----------

